# Duda con sensor infrarrojo de aire acondicionado



## ascolanix (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola gente, tengo un par de dudas y quiero sacármelas antes de intentar cualquier cosa.
La cosa es así, mi aire acondicionado dejo de responder al control remoto, pero enciende con el botón dentro del aire. Vi que el control prende la luz cuando aprieto los botones con la cámara del celular, lo que me llevo a pensar que el sensor infrarrojo es lo que dejo de funcionar.
Me compre un sensor infrarrojo bastante parecido al que tenia puesto, pero este es un poco mas grande (fijarse en la foto). Mis dudas son, funcionara igual? las patas tienen el mismo orden que el mas chiquito? como mido cual pata es de voltaje, cual es de tierra y cual es de señal?


----------



## miguelus (Dic 19, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Aunque físicamente sea muy parecido, la asignación de los pines puede variar de un modelo a otro.

También hay que asegurarse que la frecuencia de funcionamiento es la misma, normalmente se utilizan dos frecuencias, 36Khz y 38Khz aunque pueden ser otras distintas.

Primero tienes que averiguar cuál es el modelo que se utiliza en tu Aire Acondicionado y luego buscar el mismo o uno equivalente.

Intenta publicar el modelo y marca del Equipo, de esta forma será más fácil ayudarte. 

Sal U2


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 19, 2014)

Es un split sigma 3000 frigorias, igual a este
http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/11396-MLA20043193828_022014-Y.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2014)

Los de ese tipo "normalmente" tienen la misma distribución de terminales, pero dado que si lo conectás mal te lo vas a comer, mejor buscá el datasheet de ambos sensores y verificá. Ya que es 100% probable que no puedas saber cual es el que tiene puesto el AA, entonces lo mejor es conseguir el datasheet del sensor que compraste y tratar de quitar la plaqueta donde va el sensor del AA y rastrear las conexiones que tiene en el PCB. Esos sensores son MUY SIMPLES y solo tienen Vcc (+5V), GND y DATA_OUT que es la salida del tren de pulsos decodificado y ya en 0's y 1's, así que con que encontrés un par de pistas, la disposición de los terminales se cae de madura.
No te hagás demasiado drama por la frecuencia del sensor, por que lo mas grave que puede suceder es que tengás que acercarte al AA para que este le dé bolilla al control remoto.... pero peor es que no funcione el AA  

Al menos, esa fué mi experiencia... y el sensor que tenía en casa no era ni parecido al del AA, así que tuve que cruzar las patas y hacer un engendro importante... pero hace 8 años que funciona sin dramas


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 19, 2014)

El único problema que tengo es que no me aparece el datasheet del que estaba en el aire, y el que compre directamente no tiene nombre...
Igual he visto en datasheets de sensores con la misma forma y el mas chico tiene otra disposición de patas. Supongo que voy a tener que confiar que estos son iguales a lo que dicen esos datasheets


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 19, 2014)

empeza buscando en la placa de donde saca los 5Volts, negativo y señal, depues anda donde lo compraste y pregunta que numero tiene de ahi podes despejar los terminales


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 25, 2014)

Bueno, hoy decidí reemplazar el sensor, pero no funcionó... No creo que sea por haber puesto mal las patas del sensor nuevo, porque supongo que se hubiera quemado y hubiera calentado, pero al tocarlo no lo noté caliente. 
No se si será porque puede ser de otra frecuencia, pero segun lo que dijo zoidberg solo tendria que acercarme un poco mas al sensor. Pero yo lo probé apuntanadole directamente y desde menos de un metro de distancia y no funcionó...

Ahora estoy empezando a pensar que no es problema del sensor, pero ya no sabria que hacer al respecto.

Alguno sabe que podria llegar a ser?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2014)

Seguiste las pistas del PCB para saber cual era cada una de las que tenías que conectar???
Averiguaste cuales son los terminales del sensor que compraste???
Por que si pensás que los componentes se calientan antes de quemarse..... estás muy equivocado.


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 26, 2014)

Si, seguí las pistas y encontré el positivo y el negativo, y por descarte el otro era señal. Me fije en un datasheet de un sensor de la misma forma que el que tenia el aire y las patas coincidían, así que supuse que el datasheet de uno que tenia la misma forma que el que compré también debería coincidir... 
Ademas el aire funciona perfectamente si lo prendó con el botón dentro del aire.
No pude ir a preguntar a la casa de electrónica porque no tuve tiempo, pero cuando pueda voy a ir.


----------



## analogico (Dic 26, 2014)

ascolanix dijo:


> Si, seguí las pistas y encontré el positivo y el negativo, y por descarte el otro era señal. Me fije en un datasheet de un sensor de la misma forma que el que tenia el aire y las patas coincidían, así que supuse que el datasheet de uno que tenia la misma forma que el que compré también debería coincidir...
> Ademas el aire funciona perfectamente si lo prendó con el botón dentro del aire.
> No pude ir a preguntar a la casa de electrónica porque no tuve tiempo, pero cuando pueda voy a ir.



prueba los sensores con el circuito "otro proyecto"
el antiguo primero

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-cr.htm


tambien puede ser el cr el malo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2014)

ascolanix dijo:


> ...Me fije en un datasheet de un sensor de la misma forma que el que tenia el aire y las patas coincidían, *así que supuse que el datasheet de uno que tenia la misma forma que el que compré también debería coincidir*...


No hay que suponer nada!!! Andá a la casa de electronica y averiguá que te vendieron antes de conectar!!!

También probá si el control remoto funciona: apuntalo a un celular que tenga cámara y mirá la imagen que se produce cuando presionás una tecla: debe verse brillar el LED claramente en la imagen de la cámara.

Para referencia tuya, el receptor que yo usé es el IRM-8601 (lo vendían en Microelectronica S.H.) que es este:







El que tenía era otro modelo de receptor, también de Everlight, con una carcasa mas petisa y voluminosa, y quedaba el LED mas cerca del PCB, pero por suerte ambos eran receptores de 38 kHz... en fin, anduvo el coso...


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 27, 2014)

Ahora si comprobé que definitivamente no es, ni el control remoto, ni el sensor ir. Lo probé con el "otro proyecto" que me pasó analogico (muchas gracias!) y el sensor original y el control remoto funcionan.
Por mas lindo que parezca decir que "todo funciona", la verdad que creo que es un grave problema... 
Porque si no es el control remoto, no es el sensor IR, y el aire prende bien con el botón, Que demonios puede ser lo que anda mal?
Yo estaba pensando en que puede ser un cable/pista cortada en algún lado, pero voy a tener que sacar la placa principal y es mucho mas lío de lo que que pensaba.
Alguna sugerencia antes de andar desarmando mas el aire acondicionado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Pueden ser varios los problemas.

En general comenzaría por *verificar el relé* y luego la fuente , capacitores y demases de la plaqueta.


----------



## analogico (Dic 27, 2014)

ya 
verificaste que al sensor le llegan los 5V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Algunos AA hacen un pitido para confirmar una órden recibida desde el control remoto.

En tu caso ¿ Lo hacía , lo hace ?


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 28, 2014)

Los 5v le llegan, porque al medir con el tester si los marcaba.
El pitido lo hacia al "recibir la orden" pero ahora no hace nada, así que supongo que no esta llegando la señal recibida por el sensor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

O el micro anda tecleando , revisaste el cristal ?


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 28, 2014)

Como reviso el cristal? Perdón si es una pregunta muy de bruto jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

Con osciloscopio o cambiandolo directamente.

Primero cambiá todos los capacitores electrolíticos.


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 29, 2014)

Bueno, estoy por darme por vencido, ya quite la placa y no encontré nada fuera de lo normal... 
Mi pregunta ahora es: si cambio la placa creen que podría llegar a funcionar? O mejor llamo un técnico? Cual de los dos me costaría mas caro?



Con respecto a lo del micro, estabas hablando del aire o del control remoto? Porque en el aire no hay ningun cristal, y el control remoto se supone que anda porque he prendido otros aires con el mismo control...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2014)

Recibe los 5 V el micro ? Googlealo por nombre y fijate la pata de alimentación


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 29, 2014)

No lo puedo encontrar, tiene una etiqueta arriba que dice toshiba 029-xx-0 BBDO, pero en google no sale nada. De todas formas se supone que si, porque el aire andaba presionando el boton de prueba, y el pulsador esta conectado al micro...


----------



## analogico (Dic 29, 2014)

ascolanix dijo:


> No lo puedo encontrar, tiene una etiqueta arriba que dice toshiba 029-xx-0 BBDO, pero en google no sale nada. De todas formas se supone que si, porque el aire andaba presionando el boton de prueba, y el pulsador esta conectado al micro...



que placa es esa
por esos numeros parece que fuera la pantalla


bueno debes seguir midiendo  el camino del  sensor hasta el  micro principal 

y ver si al micro le llegan los 5 V

y si no 



ascolanix dijo:


> Mi pregunta ahora es: si cambio la placa creen que podría llegar a funcionar? O *mejor llamo un técnico?* Cual de los dos me costaría mas caro?


----------



## ascolanix (Dic 29, 2014)

Me parece que voy a armar todo como estaba y voy a llamar a un técnico... Tenia esperanzas de que lo podía arreglar, pero mejor si lo arregla alguien que sepa un poco mas al respecto jajaja


Por si acaso les dejo la foto de la placa, para que vean que no estoy loco y el micro si dice "029-xx-0 BBDO" jajaja


Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## frisil (Ene 1, 2015)

Llegue un poco tarde, pero hay una tira de cables blancos puntidos en rojo, este es el que lleva la información a la tarjeta principal.
Podría se unos de los cables abiertos, puedes probar continuidad.


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 16, 2015)

Yo tengo el mismo problema de lectura del control remoto, probe con un control igual y no anda; es el mismo caso desde adentro si prende. Se trata de un bgh de cinco mil frigorias, lo que noto es bastante condensación en la zona del display en algunos momentos al rato de encenderlo.
Lo que voy a hacer es desarmar, limpiar todo lo que pueda y lo que vea (hongos, pelusa), revisar las conecciones por oxido o sulfatos, etc, y quiero probar de cambiar el sensor infrarrojo por uno de un dvd; sera compatible??
En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo lo hago e informare, cualquier sugerencia sera agradecida.

Saludos cordiales



Lo que queria agregar es que la falla empezo paulatinamente, tardo un buen tiempo en no responder en total.
Gracias


----------

